# Show pig vs meat pig



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I've heard horror stories about show pigs that were so disproportioned that they couldn't physically bred. So what features are desirable in a meat pig that aren't in a show pig and vice versa.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

The biggest difference I've seen is pigs that look like body builders. I've seen one that had so little fat that you could see distinct muscle groups. Other than that, most show pigs I've seen were just really nice looking pigs. I doubt they would win anything if they were really so disfigured. We've also eaten show-bred pigs and if you raise them right, they taste the same. Show pigs (mostly 4h pigs) aren't always the best meat. Their diet is meant to get them to make weight for fair. Our neighbors fed theirs cake batter for the last week to put on weight. They spend their last week in a high stress environment.

I don't think there's anything really wrong with most show pigs. They just aren't raised with a nod to meat quality.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

my new boar did very well at the show where I bought him at auction, and I don't think he is too fat to breed... all of these gals came from the show as well, mind you it was a breeding show and not a fat hog show, they have more meat on them and are bred to carry more bone and muscle, by selective breeding you try and weed out all the imperfections, narrow butts, poor posture, choppy gait,etc.. the middle Duroc is already bred by a boar named Slats and I am anxious as all get out to see her babies.. I think the unable or having issues of not being able to breed come from people who bought hogs that were given large doses of paylean while being fitted for the show. Barrows and Gilts shown in terminal shows are another story all together and those are fed out to be slaughtered after the show so the race to make them gain weight and muscle is on, the final destination is between 240 and 280 pounds (locally anyway) and that isnt a place where I would look to buy replacement gilts at ...some though not all participants have been known to use all kinds of nasty tricks in an effort to make weight, paylean being the most abused IMO.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I've talked to a couple of guys about boars said they don't want to sell me a show pig for breeding. I'm not sure that they aren't just selling what's left after people buy show pigs as breeding stock. I know both guys have excelent reputations, so I doubt they'd sell something they didn't want associated with them.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmmmm, I wonder then why do the big genetics houses from up north go out of their way to spend thousands of dollars buying show boars from various state fairs and open class shows? and then go on to pay for it by selling semen from said boars for hundreds of dollars a bottle?? ok as an example which would you rather raise to eat a regular old hognd of unknown lineage that will make some meat a that has a moderate amount bone structure or would you want to raise one that has excellent bone and carries twice the meat? remember it costs as much to feed a good one as it does a bad one .... just my opinion


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

I guess my favorite pigs are show pigs that aren't pushed. If bought young enough they can easily be deflated by breeding season and quickly look different on hillbilly feed...done it quite a few times now. I wouldn't want to breed/farrow any in the super muscled up stage!

Here's a reg Berk boar I just bought for both worlds.....6 months old. He's got show genetics, but also top meat quality genetics being a son of the number 1 meat quality sire in a study from 2013 involving lots of sires and a few breeds in the study. I'm excited to get babies from him. I have relation in my herd already and have ate relation already and really like everything about them! Please excuse the horse poo in the pic...had to put him in a place for quarantine where I tie up horses.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmerDavid said:


> I've talked to a couple of guys about boars said they don't want to sell me a show pig for breeding. I'm not sure that they aren't just selling what's left after people buy show pigs as breeding stock. I know both guys have excelent reputations, so I doubt they'd sell something they didn't want associated with them.


Hi David. 
I was also interesting in buying some show stock because they looked great.
Talked to a couple that have show pigs and they talked me out of buying any for regular raised farm pigs. 

A lot of show pigs are fed to much ractopamine which is not good for meat hogs.

For a lot of show pigs- Breeders have selected for the leanness + muscling characteristics as associated with the stress gene. Many stress-positive and carrier hogs produce meat that is pale,soft,and exudative(PSE)

Extreme leanness and muscling effects meat quality.

Some of the factory farms do use ractopamine to fatten hog quicker which also makes the meat look a bit pale and soft. Most retailers add color dye to their meat to get that fresh farm raised red look.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

everything I saw breeder wise is geared towards stress negative they are big on testing that as an added value, look through all the websites that sell boar in a bottle stress negative is all over the place....


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

palm farmer said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder then why do the big genetics houses from up north go out of their way to spend thousands of dollars buying show boars from various state fairs and open class shows? and then go on to pay for it by selling semen from said boars for hundreds of dollars a bottle?? ok as an example which would you rather raise to eat a regular old hognd of unknown lineage that will make some meat a that has a moderate amount bone structure or would you want to raise one that has excellent bone and carries twice the meat? remember it costs as much to feed a good one as it does a bad one .... just my opinion


Just cause something has papers doesn't make it better. I've got a couple cows that have excelent pedegrees but don't hold a candle to some if mine that aren't registered.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

FarmerDavid said:


> Just cause something has papers doesn't make it better. I've got a couple cows that have excelent pedegrees but don't hold a candle to some if mine that aren't registered.



its not about the papers, it's about looking at a bloodline and knowing what to add to it to improve it when you set about breeding, so as to maximize your dollar in the muscle,bone,and rate of gain dept, feed conversion, how many in a litter, trying to weed out imperfections that ultimately cost money.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

palm farmer said:


> its not about the papers, it's about looking at a bloodline and knowing what to add to it to improve it when you set about breeding, so as to maximize your dollar in the muscle,bone,and rate of gain dept, feed conversion, how many in a litter, trying to weed out imperfections that ultimately cost money.


There are things you mention I agree with but give me a good mother any day. Find something that works for your opperation. I'm selling pork not pigs. That not to say I don't want to improve my herd, just that mothering ability has moved to the top for me.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I wouldnt disagree with that, I only have room for so many pigs, so each pig has got to maximize itself in value, if I can breed a gilt or sow at the right time and sell a one or two for show pig money and all the others at weaner pig money then it's an added bonus, they are still quality pork either way


----------



## pigfarmer1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Unfortunately, yes, their is a difference between a good butcher pig and a show pig. I have been in the pig business for over 30 years now( in one form or another). I have learned the hard way the difference between the two categories of pigs. I reside in an area, where we are infested with show pigs, so a good high quality "that the chefs and butchers want" butcher pig is hard to find. The main difference is the amount of good quality fat nodules contained in the muscle tissue of the animals. More fat nodules in the meat equals more flavoring absorbing capacity. Show pigs are bred for high muscle and fast growth with less fat nodules...i.e. less flavoring capability. A good butcher pig grows slower (a good 6 to 8 months for a 250-300 lb. pig, depending on breed/breeds), but has more fat nodules in the meat, thus better flavoring capability. A good butcher pig's uncooked meat is usually redder than a show pigs. A good butcher pig will generally consume a lower cost feed (they can function on a lower protein and lysine feed). More times than not, a good butcher pig is less stressful too. So, it depends on what you want. If you want a very athletic looking pig that is appealing to the eye, and is rather costly to buy and feed, then get a show pig. If you want a pig for tasting good and lower buying and feeding cost, then look at "Farmer Brown Down the Road's" butcher pigs.


----------

